# SS 19.01.19 - Mozart #34



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart **(1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 34 in C major, K. 338
1. Allegro vivace
2. Andante di molto
3. Finale: Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's 34th Symphony. It's been a long time since we've heard from Mozart so I'm looking forward to hearing it again.

Yesterday was one of the hardest days of my life and I'm heartbroken right now so I'm hopeful some Mozart will help me to heal a little, even if it's just for the 24 minutes of my recording of choice. I hope everyone can grab a recording and give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to:







Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Very neat piece!! 

I remember the Klemperer recording from long ago, my parents had it...
I have Mackerras Prague Chamber Orchestra/Telarc...good performance, but I find Telarc's sound is a bit bloated, tubby sounding...


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Barenboim and the English Chamber Orchestra. I hope the Mozart will bring a little cheer into your day RDB. My best wishes.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I bet it is included in here


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Mika said:


> View attachment 111786
> 
> I bet it is included in here


I'll bet it is but can you find it in time 

I'll dig out:

View attachment 111789


Simply because I can't recall the last time I played it. 
Then if time permits a recording from a series of discs that often gets overlooked:

View attachment 111792


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I dug out a crusty old favourite from the cd racks and i raise a glass to you, RDB and hope the pain eases. Top bloke. Here's Markevitch and the BPO in full flow.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this version


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be listening to Mackerras, Prague Chamber Orchestra. In fact, I'm listening now.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same Mackerras recording for me


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

RDB.......I sincerely hope you are OK.......best wishes.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Ditto. Life throws googlies at us all the time.

Will be thinking of you, and listen to both Pinnock for the "authentic", and Klemperer for the "tradition".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to both the Mackerras and the Pinnock recordings of this work. Both seemed good to me, with the latter slightly out-HIPping the former.

It’s an interesting symphony, in three movements only. The two rambunctious outer movements, bristling with trumpets and drums, make a lot of noise (doubtless their intent). They enclose a delicate Andante for strings only that could hardly be more beautiful or contrast more strongly with the outer movements.

I’ll add only that the final movement, for some reason, sticks the most in my memory.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Same for me.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

Symphony No.34 get less attention than the other Mozart symphonies that come after. I have always found No.34 to be charming.
In my collection are recordings by Krips and by Glover. Both do a fine job with Symphony No.34


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This symphony is indeed an underrated gem. Effervescent, melodic , compact.


----------

